# Faunus LSD Carbon stirbt aus???



## Mudracer (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich gestern bei einem Bike-Händler über oben gennantes Bike informieren wollen, da ich geplant habe, mir evtl. dieses zum Jahresende hin anzuschaffen.

Allerdings erfuhr ich, daß das LSD Carbon aus dem Bergwerk-Programm genommen wird, der Händler hat keine Rahmen mehr auf Lager und bekommt auch keine mehr, da bereits jetzt angeblich nicht mehr nachproduziert wird   

Ist diese Information richtig? Das fände ich sehr bedauerlich. Falls ja, wird es einen Nachfolger geben?

Grüße
Muddy


----------



## XC_Freund (23. Juli 2003)

Wenn's stimmt finde ich es nicht bedauerlich. Aber ich kann dir meinen zum Tausch gegen einen Alu anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (23. Juli 2003)

Was ist mit Deinem Rahmen nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle, 

Mudracer hat recht, die Bergwerk Carbon Serie läuft aus. Wir haben diese Entscheidung aus modellpolitischen Gründen getroffen.  
Es wird allerdings an einem neuen Modell gearbeitet.  
Als Gründe lassen sich die Verkaufszahlen sowie eine Vergrösseung der Produktpallette nennen. Zur Info: Bergwerk hat Im Bereich CC / Enduro / Freeride & Downhill, Modelle vertreten.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Mudracer (24. Juli 2003)

Aber das Faunus LSD in Alu wird doch weiter gefertigt, oder?

Wie siehts denn da bezüglich Gewicht und Steifigkeitswerte im Vergleich zum Carbon-Rahmen aus? Letzterer wurde ja im MB-Testspecial als sehr steif dargestellt, lag zumindest im Spitzenfeld der gestesteten Race- und Marathon-Fullies.


----------



## RiSC (28. Juli 2003)

wie stehen die chachen noch einen bergwerk lsd carbon rahmen zubekommen????


----------



## Mudracer (28. Juli 2003)

@RiSC: So wie ich erfahren habe, nicht gut. Hast Glück, wenn Du noch 'nen Bike-Händler findest, der einen auf Lager hat, Bergwerk selbst hat nach Auskunft des Händlers, den ich befragt habe, keinen Bestand mehr und produziert auch nicht mehr nach


----------



## RiSC (28. Juli 2003)

.. warum wird der rahmen nicht mehr hergestellt? was fuer einen neuen rahmen gibt es? .. wann gibt es den?


----------

